
AI on the battlefield? It is already here - Ice_cream_suit
https://warroom.armywarcollege.edu/podcasts/autonomous-warfare/
======
Ice_cream_suit
"A BETTER PEACE welcomes Dr. Paul Springer Chair of the Department of Research
at the U.S. Air Force Air Command and Staff College.

Paul joins our Editor-In-Chief Jacqueline Whitt to examine the current state
of autonomous warfare and the look ahead at where the technology may be
going..."

